

Regex Golf Part 2: Infinite Problems - z0a
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/url/norvig.com/ipython/xkcd1313-part2.ipynb?create=1

======
yen223
Whether it's a testament to Python's clean syntax or Norvig's immense coding
experience, I always find his code to be good examples of readable code. He
even managed to make code about regexes look nice!

------
zaptheimpaler
This is what happens when Randall Munroe nerd-snipes Norvig. Its a beautiful
thing, very interesting!

------
holyjaw
Holy shit. That article was an intense read. Well worth it, in the end,
though.

------
warrenmar
Norvig teaches a Design of Computer Programs course on Udacity, which helps
you think about solving problems.

[https://www.udacity.com/course/cs212](https://www.udacity.com/course/cs212)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Those un-wrapped lines of text are really annoying to read.

~~~
rntz
They wrap for me in Chrome, but not in Firefox. (What the hell?)

~~~
aeflash
Looks like a quirk with display: -moz-box (an outdated property). Changing
div.input to display: flex makes it work properly.

------
anaphor
It's quite amazing that he manages to do this sort of thing in his spare time,
for fun. I guess he has decades of experience that most people don't though :)

------
mrcactu5
Peter Norvig of spell-checker fame explains us regexes.

I always get confused when I have to do NLP stuff and use the re library.

------
TophWells
I wish I'd known about Branch And Bound when I was a student - it would have
probably come in handy a few times.

